# new workshop



## clive griffiths (20 Feb 2022)

Hi .

I am about to start building a new workshop, it will either be block construction, timber stud or timber stud and outer block.

Just like to know how these builds compare with insulation and noise levels.
Thanks.
Clive.


----------



## Lazurus (20 Feb 2022)

I am finishing off a 8M x 5M brick and block workshop with 50mm cavity insulation, flat roof and DPM over. It keeps all the noise inside, all the heat inside even this time of year. hope that helps.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Feb 2022)

I cannot see the point of a mixed construction better to go one or the other tbh. 

End up using 2 trades when one can do either.


----------



## Fitzroy (20 Feb 2022)

Weight absorbs sound, timber construction will not match the brick/block without some fancy design elements. Brick or timber needs insulation to keep the heat in.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (20 Feb 2022)

Mine is (from inside to out) ply, Kingspan, thermalite blocks, timber cladding. Sound insulation is excellent - a metre from the doors you can barely hear the dust extractor.


----------



## Jones (20 Feb 2022)

What do people build with locally? That will show you what's cheap at the local merchants and what trades are practised in building with, fancy solutions are often expensive ones.


----------



## peterw3035 (21 Feb 2022)

I was very pleasantly surprised how quiet my recently completed workshop was in the recent high winds & storms. It was quieter than my traditionally brick build house !! I used 100x50 studwork, 100 Rockwool sound insulation between the studs, 9mm OSB internally and ex 200x32 sawn Douglas Fir feather edged externally, second hand double glazed aluminium windows. All very snug


----------



## Droogs (21 Feb 2022)

switch purposes and move in lol


----------



## Molynoox (26 Feb 2022)

what is the design of your roof?
I have recently built a timber stud framed outbuilding, 100mm PIR everywhere
Because it has a vented cold roof, sound insulation is not optimised as sound can escape through the ceiling and out the vented soffits
having said that, to contextualise, if I have a movie blasting away inside on high volume, you cant hear it at all from 2 or 3 metres away outside the building, so sound proofing is more than adequate in real world
all I am saying is that if you want maximum soundproofing (like for a drum studio, or 24/7 woodworking) then vents are not going to help you achieve that but you can still get a really good result in the real world, even with a vented cold roof

Martin


----------



## Sheptonphil (3 Mar 2022)

peterw3035 said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised how quiet my recently completed workshop was in the recent high winds & storms. It was quieter than my traditionally brick build house !! I used 100x50 studwork, 100 Rockwool sound insulation between the studs, 9mm OSB internally and ex 200x32 sawn Douglas Fir feather edged externally, second hand double glazed aluminium windows. All very snug


Your construction almost mirrors mine, just I have also got fireline plasterboard on the OSB internally and Hardie Plank cladding instead of timber (building regs due to location). I too heard nothing of the storm raging outside when in it, and no noise escapes either to the environment or attached house from my noisiest tools, routers, dust extraction system or circular saws. It’s a great comfort knowing I’m not peeing off all the neighbours when I’m in there.


----------



## clive griffiths (18 Jun 2022)

Well i finally got the workshop built just got to tile the roof, i used concrete block with 50mm cavity insulation i dont know what to go with either ins board between the rafters or quilt , the roof is boarded with 11mm osb

Any advice welcome.
Thanks.
Clive.


----------



## pauljhaigh58 (19 Jun 2022)

Rockwool good sound proof flame proof and breathable


----------



## davethebb (24 Jun 2022)

Rockwool has a product (RWA75) that is specially designed to attenuate noise and provide heat insulation - similar to std Rockwool. I looked at this myself but decided to go with PIR all round on the basis of long-term cost savings WRT to heating. If noise is a big issue I can always add an internal layer between the inner wall finish and the internal stud which is a better way of doing it as you have different materials which attenuate noise at different frequencies (if needed I will isolate between the inner stud and the inner wall finish as well using a soft foam strip).


----------

